# Why are my cats nipples crusty/flakey?



## shamara (Sep 1, 2015)

Hi
This is my second post I am hoping that someone can at least explain to me why pregnant cats nipples are crusty
For the millionth time!! I am going to spay my cat after this litter I am sick of the comments in my other thread bugging me and being rude
Im only 13 and adults older than me cant even answer my simple question :Bag

My question:

Hi
I think my cat is 2 months pregnant but Im worried because her nipples are all dried up and really flakey? Has anyone experienced this? And what does it mean?


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2016)

Probably a question best answered by your vet as none of us can see what you mean exactly by crusty/flakey.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

You have already been told.

Your cat should be seen by a vet, & if you really are as young as you say you are then your parents need to take her to a vet.


----------



## shamara (Sep 1, 2015)

ouesi said:


> Probably a question best answered by your vet as none of us can see what you mean exactly by crusty/flakey.


Thank you
well... It is a bit dried up and everytime I touch it the flakes fall on my hand.









Sorry.. My phone camera is so bad, the picture does look a bit blury


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

It does happen but if you are seriously concerned then you need to ask your vet. You may not need to take Rosie in to see them.
I am however closing this as the thread on the same topic was closed and you were given answers then


----------

